# $900.00 buck???



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I found this ad on NH craigslist do you think its a misprint or is this little guy really worth $900.00 :shrug: I just thought that was an outrageous price for a day old buckling what do you think?
http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/766722849.html
ad reads:
Pure White Nigerian Dwarf Buck - $900 (milford)
We had a late kidding last night (july 23) he is adga and AGS registered. And if not he would make a great wether. He has had his colostrum and will have had his shots and been disbudded. He is white all over and cute as can be. When i get a chance to get some pics i will post them or if youre interested i can get some ASAP.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It has to be a misprint ,unless the kid is made of pure gold :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea the fact it says - or would be a great wether- really gives me doubts


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys! I emailed the lady, she said it was a misprint and he is $600! Still waaaaaay to overpriced for a new kid! Wow, I thought he was going to be like $90, not $600 and she said he needs to be bottle fed! I hope no one goes for that deal! :doh: Oh boy...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha maybe she's paying them 600!

wouldn't that be nice


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It does seem a little overpriced but keep in mind that he is double registered,and if he has good confirmation he may be worth a lot.I'm not by any means saying that he is worth $600 I'm just saying that I'm sure the woman has her reasons.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That's a lot of money! There are $600 Nigerians out there, many of them. . . . usually people that sell them have very good reasons for doing so, excellent bloodlines, conformation, etc. I don't think I'd ever buy a $600 goat off CraigsList. Hope she either has very good reasons for selling him at that price or no one goes for it. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

did she have pics on her post?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He must have some of the best bloodlines, super conformation, and both parents are champions if a bottle baby is $600! I don't really think Craigslist is the place to sell a $600 goat. Hahaha, I think it's hilarious myself! :ROFL:
There weren't any pics...should I request a couple? I would, but i'd feel bad knowing i'm not interested at all especially since i'm clear across the country! It would be sooooo interesting to see though!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ha ha Thats overpriced. If I was asking that much for a goat I would have several nice pictures and the bloodlines listed. Goats around here aren't going for much right now. Especially Nigerians.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - had to do it! I am so EVIL! I sent her an email requesting pictures and pedigree. Said that I would like a body shot of him standing and also a face pic. 

We will see if I get a response.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ha! thats evil! but i wonder what this goat will look like..has to be a pretty good goat


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I never ever put in the email that I was interested in purchasing - I just put the following word for word. :wink: 

"I have seen your ad for the Nigerian buckling. I am curious as to his pedigree and also to his sire's dam's udder and confirmation.

Could you please send a couple pics of him showing him from the side standing and also his face. 

Thank you
Allison Spacek"


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh that works then, good wording


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Aren't you bad?! :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison, you just couldn't help yourself could ya!?! :slapfloor: Can't wait to see what he looks like!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

getting requests from people not interested isnt uncommon as people tend to like to see what you have priced that high and if they have animals who are compatable and able to sell for that much.

I ask for info sometimes and after I see I decide I dont want/need/like so it isnt like you are being terrible.

I would be interested to see as well.

Pocketsizedgoats has a buck up for sale that is young but did WELL in the show ring and he is 600.00 So it isnt unreasonable.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Over the years I've seen some people get huge prices for their animals. Basically they ask and wait for the right person to come by. I on the other hand am embarassed to ask for any money at all. Thank goodness I don't have to make a living with my animals. lol
More power to that lady- she may singlehandedly raise the value of every goat in her area.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

enjoytheride said:


> Over the years I've seen some people get huge prices for their animals. Basically they ask and wait for the right person to come by. I on the other hand am embarassed to ask for any money at all. Thank goodness I don't have to make a living with my animals. lol
> More power to that lady- she may singlehandedly raise the value of every goat in her area.


I hope she does raise the value of every goat in her (our) area as right now I cant even get 50.00 for my 5 month old doeling an buckling, the market here has fallen drastically BUT the price of hay i have seen hit over 10 bucks a bail at the grain store! go figure lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys...I didn't even ask for pics, but this lady just emailed some to me this morning. :shrug: Maybe she's in a hurry to sell?? He sure is a cute little thing...I really like his mom! Allison, definately post this boys pedigree though! He very well could be worth $600 although I would never pay that much! Anyway, here ya go...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's one more...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes he is beautiful. His mom looks pretty too. Coloring is purdy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee - she sent me those same pics last night after I went to bed or sometime this morning - also here is the pedigree information :

the little guy is out of dragonfly IH cassandra who is out of promisland 
incredible hunk *S and dragonfly penelope and beyond that is ARMCH twin 
creeks LS Luck of the draw +*S E and MCH Gay-Mors RA nightowl 2*D and 
stonewall apocolypse now +*S and fairlea louise and sorry about the pics lol 
i was the only one there and you cant pose a goat and take the pictures


I am no expert - but I don't think he is anywhere near 600.00 I would be curious to see a pic of the sire.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ha, I knew I recognized his dam. Can't say whether he is worth it or not - dunno what his dam's udder looks like.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he's a cute little guy with nice lines, but i really don't think he's worth 600


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He's definitely a very pretty boy but can't judge price without a dam's udder pic. I would expect a $600 goat to have a little more going for him pedigree wise, I have quite a few goats with those names in the pedigree and I didn't spend that much for them. I got a granddaughter of Tiger L for only $200!! (She's a beauty too!) I was very happy about that one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a cute kid....he actually looks like my Angel as a baby and she's ND/Pygmy! I honestly don't think I'd ever be able to afford a goat priced that high....$275. is really stretching it for me :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

im not as in tune to the nigerian lines as some of you guys, but i do recognize the herd names. I dont think you ca judge it entirely on his pedigree. If his mom is nice enough then i may pay a price like that. I dont blink an eye at seven or eight hundred for a buck. I figure my buck to be half of my herd. A doe on average produces two or three kids a year. A mature buck can cover twenty does in a season. fourty to sixty kids. But you are right that if im going to pay that kind of monay i want quality. 
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I was looking at Nigerian websites for people in TX - so, so far away, makes it less tempting on my part.  Anywho, Pecan Hollow has some awesome goats at very decent prices, for the pedigree. They had a permanent champion mature doe for only $500, a doeling, & buckling out of champion does (in two registries) for only $600! I would LOVE to buy them but shipping goats confuses me. . . . I like it when people have nice goats but are still able to keep them affordable, not many are able to do that but when they can, I give them a thumbs up! :thumb: That was cheesy, I know. . . .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I like fair prices. Not cheap nor expensive. But when you look at the time and money put into showing goats and getting them apraised, being on milk test and just pland ole caring for them things add up. I just like to get my monies' worth. I acutlly don't really like seeing those cheap, cheap prices out there as it makes other people look expensive when in reality they are not. Haha, but with the market right now every one wants the "free" goats :GAAH: 

:2cents:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> I Haha, but with the market right now every one wants the "free" goats :GAAH:
> 
> :2cents:


yes we have seen them ads around here too, or some try to "borrow" a goat or two just to clear a stone wall, I am sorry but I cant just let my babies go to just anyone


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a very good point, I think it's okay to charge more when the herd is involved in showing, appraisal, milk testing, etc. . . they have to pay for it so it's important to make it back & then some for your hard work. I would love to buy a buck from PromisedLand. It must be nice living closer to them for you! Or maybe just very, very tempting!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I try and keep my own prices reasonable, but like you all say i want to get what they are worth too. The last few years i have gotten lucky, i have baught bucks out of young does that have gone on later to make a name for themselves. When i baught buster three years ago he was out of a yearling milker (then turning two) she had done well in the show ring but wasnt big. I paid four hundred at the time and then shipping from west virginia to washington. the next year she took first place three year old at national in a class of more then seventy does, needless to say i was thrilled, because after that her kid price went up to seven hundred. 
beth


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never heard of a Nigerian going for that much-but some of the bigger breeds can be quite spendy. $1000+


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh i have, i have seen does listed for as much as $1200 in the nigies.
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i would gladly pay 1200 + for a nigie doe or buck if they were worth it


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I do feel it is overpriced, but I am not an ND person. But..........there is an excellent ND breeder around here that was at the OVDGA show and she has a little booklet you could look through that had their 2008 bottle babies and they were all about $500+, with a few below. I am happy with my $100 alpine buck. :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My folks got their first Saanen buck from our local club raffle. They didn't put to many tickets in the bucket and today they have many nice daughters-granddaughters from him and some GCH daughters from him to. Sadly about 2 springs ago he got stones really bad and died-but they did get him collected before that happened thankfully.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I think he is sure a cute little guy! I got my Nigerians from Dragonfly Farm and they have some very nice goats that are priced pretty high. If they can sell him for that much, good for them. If he is what someone is looking for and they are willing to pay that price for him, that's what counts. Though the link now has him priced at $400.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I would pay $900 for a buck(well I did pay $800 for one......), but he'd have to be pretty spectacular. For a nigerian buck, the mom would have to be drop dead gourgeous, or he himself would have to be proven. I think that would be a lot for a Nigerian if the dam is unproven.

that's just my opinion :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Was the buckling from Dragonfly Farm? I would spend that much for a buck from them. I was just looking at their site and found a doe that is a top ten milk producer. She milked 7.7 lbs! I know that's not a lot compared to big goats but for a little goat, that is AWESOME!! Would love to have a buck (and a doe!) from that girl!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

No, I believe she sold the dam of this kid, I remember talking to Joanne about her (her udder was not as nice as was expected, but it is a slow maturing line).


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't have a problem paying that much for a buck that was out of parents that were proven or the buck himself was proven. Now I can't afford that right now, but I don't think there is anything wrong with it. Now I am not sure about this buckling, though. I do want to get a Kastdemur's buck in 2-3 years(I am giving myself time to save up!!). Right there I am looking at $700-1000 if out of a proven doe. I wanted one out of Temerity and I knew her kids would be up there in price, but she just went GCH at Nationals, so you know it is gonna go up even more. I still love that doe! I got to see her at Nationals and she is just gorgeous!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

a friend of mine has a two year old buck out of temerity. I dont know how much she paid for him as a kid. Of course that was before she was the national champion, her kid price probably will sky rocket this year. My favorite doe of theres is still misha.
I think if the buck is worth it $900 is definatly a fair price. sometimes you get "good deals" but if you want quality then you are going to have to pay for it.
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i love the kastdemur animals. especially the manchas. it really makes me want to get some but i don't have the room or the money, they have a few jr does that just drop my jaw


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a Kastdemur LaMancha doe-Scrumptious-I got her from a gal who raises LaManchas and Nubians. I like her-even though I guess she's on the short side compared to most LaMancha does her age.


----------

